# UNIDOS CC Car Show & Fundraiser 03/30/14



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

Come and join us on March 30, 2014


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

If u guys need a Dj let me know thanks!


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thankz for the bump DJ Cholo:thumbsup:


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

ONe more Time to the top........ 

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1311_1965_chevrolet_impala/


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Chubbroc94 said:


> Thankz for the bump DJ Cholo:thumbsup:



It's Cholo Dj...:banghead::banghead: Your welcome...:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

BIG BUMP MAR. 30 @ WALNUT HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo homie...


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bump.....And Thanks Cholo Dj


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS TTT MARCH 30 IS THE DAY


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Friday Bump.


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

Lets do It.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

eddieflores78 said:


> Lets do It.....



:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's getting closer, little by little...:yes:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

SAVE THE DATE COME OUT AND SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Uniques will be in the house!


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> Uniques will be in the house!


Thanks for the support UniqueS TTT


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

_*ANY INFO FOR THIS SHOW CONTACT EDDIE FLORES 626-786-4567 (TONY 323 404-3396) (DANNY 323 620-7497)*_


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Johnny562 said:


> Uniques will be in the house!


:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


>


BUMP


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


>


To The Top..


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE BUMP FERNANDOZ TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

IT'S GETTING CLOSER SAVE THE DATE UNIDOS TTT


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


>


Big Bump To The Top


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

whos coming out???????????


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS COME OUT AND PLAY!!!


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

Will there be a Long Distance Award? Spider-Man was thinking about swinging in from Las Vegas.


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

S-Man said:


> Will there be a Long Distance Award? Spider-Man was thinking about swinging in from Las Vegas.


There will be a longest distance..... We would love to have you there.....

TTT


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS CAN'T WAIT FOR THE COME OUT AND SHOW WHAT YOU GOT!!!


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS CAN'T WAIT FOR THE DATE COME OUT AND SHOW WHAT YOU GOT!!!


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


>


T T T


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

GETTING CLOSER


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!


 THANKS FOR BUMP


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP CHOLO DJ.


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

Lets get It back to the top.......

Vendors Spots still available...... LEt me know if your interested.... 626-786-4567 Eddie


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Big silly string fight jumping off, get your can at the Dj booth.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gonna be pretty cool...


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> 
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com[/
> THANKS OLD MEMORIES LA


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Silly string fight with the kids...:run::run::run:

Stop by the Dj booth to get your can.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Silly string fight with the kids...:run::run::run:
> 
> Stop by the Dj booth to get your can.



:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning bump...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Silly string fight with the kids...:run::run::run:
> 
> Stop by the Dj booth to get your can.



:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Silly string fight with the kids...:run::run::run:
> 
> Stop by the Dj booth to get your can.


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't nobody ask for pics...make your way to the show and be IN the pics...:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning bump.


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Don't nobody ask for pics...make your way to the show and be IN the pics...:thumbsup:


YUP!!!


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Wed. Bump 

March 30, Sunday Walnut High School Custom Car Show


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


>


TTTop


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

Lets take It back to the top......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt for Unidos CC


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning bump...


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

Bring 
out the rides......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

eddieflores78 said:


> Bring
> out the rides......




Gonna be a fun one....silly string fight y todo.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo..


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTt for Unidos CC


Big Bump For The Cholo Dj


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


>


To The Top


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I know the silly string fight is gonna be a good one here...a club wishing to be kept anonymous has asked me to bring 1 case of string, just for them. I smell a surprise attack...:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I know the silly string fight is gonna be a good one here...a club wishing to be kept anonymous has asked me to bring 1 case of string, just for them. I smell a surprise attack...:yes:



:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning bump


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

March 30, Sunday Walnut High School Custom Car Show..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> March 30, Sunday Walnut High School Custom Car Show..



Gonna be a good show....first time around...:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

SAMS KETTLECORN WILL BE ATTENDING


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

butternut said:


> SAMS KETTLECORN WILL BE ATTENDING


Best kettlecorn in town...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

BIG LOUU said:


>


Good looking out ...
BIG LOUU HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> Good looking out ...
> BIG LOUU HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE



Yeah me too...got some silly string fo ya...:yes:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the bump Blue_moon69


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hope 2 see u at the show...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> Good looking out ...
> BIG LOUU HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


:thumbsup:SEE YOU THERE


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yeah me too...got some silly string fo ya...:yes:


DON'T FORGET I'LL BE LOOKING FOR THAT SILLY STRING:roflmao:


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

UNIDOS Car Show to the TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

SHOW IS AROUND THE CORNER EVERYONE GET UR RIDES READY N COME OUT N HAVE A GOOD TIME


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> To The Top


 TTT


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

BIG LOUU said:


> [/
> TTT
> URL]


 TTT


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

T.T.T... Good to see you Danny. Gema looking firrrrme. Me and the familia will be there. Parra arriba for UNIDOS CC


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

COOL THANKS RCOTA SEE YOU ON 30TH OF MARCH


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Monday Bump


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

Getting closer!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gonna be a good show.....another big big silly string fight in the making.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Unidos CC


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning bump...


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Morning bump...


X2 MORNING BUMP


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

^^^^^^ YUP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sssssssssssssss.....that's the sound of a silly string fight. It's going down at this Unidos show....see you there:wave:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


>


Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Come on March 30th...:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> ​Going to be a Good Show..T.T.T


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS 30 DAYS MUCHACHOS


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

gema68 said:


> UNIDOS 30 DAYS MUCHACHOS


:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Chubbroc94 said:


> UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:
> 
> 
> > ​Going to be a Good Show..T.T.T
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Sssssssssssssss.....that's the sound of a silly string fight. It's going down at this Unidos show....see you there:wave:




:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

gema68 said:


> UNIDOS 30 DAYS MUCHACHOS



Down to 27...:yes:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Monday Bump


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


>


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

BUMP TO THE TOP...................... SHOW GETTING CLOSER!


----------



## citylife68 (Jun 26, 2012)

CITYLIFE CAR CLUB,WILL BE IM THA HOUSE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo to the gente...


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

citylife68 said:


> CITYLIFE CAR CLUB,WILL BE IM THA HOUSE


THANKS CITYLIFE FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo to the gente...


THANKS FOR ALL THE BUMPS & SUPPORT DJMIKETHECHOLODJ TTT


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

T.T.T. Getting Closer! !!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning bump...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This to is looking to be a firme one.....bring out the kids...silly string fight too...:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> This to is looking to be a firme one.....bring out the kids...silly string fight too...:yes:


SURE IS, HOPE TO SEE ALL THE CLUBS IN FULL FORCE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> SURE IS, HOPE TO SEE ALL THE CLUBS IN FULL FORCE



X2


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

​T.T.T Almost Here!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...:nicoderm:


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

NINETEEN MORE DAYS!!!!


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

Lets do this..... 2 and a half weeks to go!!! Get there early and get a good spot....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

del toro said:


> NINETEEN MORE DAYS!!!!




But who's counting.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

del toro said:


> BUMP TO THE TOP...................... SHOW GETTING CLOSER!




:yes:


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

GET READY IT'S GONNA BE A BUSY ONE MUCHACHOS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 
*


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

​Almost Here Guys !!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Chubbroc94 said:


> ​Almost Here Guys !!!!!!




:yes::yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning bump...


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Monday Bump


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


>


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning bump


----------



## NITECITY (Jun 7, 2011)

NITECITY WLA will be there!!!!


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

NITECITY said:


> NITECITY WLA will be there!!!!


THANX FOR THE SUPPORT NITECITY SEE U GUYS THERE!


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> TTT


TTT!


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

​T.T.T !!!!!!!!!!! ALMOST HERE! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

It's ONLY 9 DAYS AWAY! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

8 Dayz 2 GO !!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


>


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


>


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

BUMP TO THE TOP......................7 MORE DAYS!


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


>


Bump


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


>


Bump Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> *LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


How to see you this weekend at our Walnut H.S. show


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


>


TTT


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Bump To The Top


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

6 MORE DAYS!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

5 MORE DAYS!


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

T.T.T. Almost Here. .!!!!!!


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

ALWAYS ON TOP


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

"The Art of Lowriding Interview with Mr. Cartoon"


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

THIS SUN. @WALNUT HIGH SCHOOL HOPE TO SEE EVERONE THERE..


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


>


Bump


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

Good Weather...... Nice and cool.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

eddieflores78 said:


> Good Weather...... Nice and cool.....




Perfect for a silly string fight....l:yes:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

3 MORE DAYS!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

Packing up to Spider-Man PT for the trip from Vegas to Walnut. TTT


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

S-Man said:


> Packing up to Spider-Man PT for the trip from Vegas to Walnut. TTT


Have a safe trip down here thanks for the support S-MAN


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

THE QUEEN WILL BE THERE!!!!!!


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

QUEEN OF LOWRIDING said:


> THE QUEEN WILL BE THERE!!!!!!


Sounds good see you there..


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

This SUNDAY ! !!!!!! Walnut High School.


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Bump back on top


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

1 MORE DAY!!!!!!!


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

To The Top


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

supposedly 60% rain. is the show still happening?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Doesn't look like its gonna rain.


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Show Time


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> Show Time


how is it looking....clear/cloudy?????


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Great show a lot of firme cars!! Great day!!


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

anybuddy got piks?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

TOGETHER had a blast,, thank u UNIDOS!!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE HAD A GOOD TIME THANX TO UNIDOS FOR HOSTING A GOOD SHOW 4 A GOOD CAUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice Pics Plumjuc Thanks


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

UNIDOS LOS ANGELES FAMILIA WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT AND MADE IT A GREAT SHOW...


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

OUR STYLE
TOGETHER
ROYAL IMAGE
STYLE
CITY LIFE
CITY WIDE
BOMB CLUB
NEW LIFE
SONS OF SOULS
REAL CLASSICS
REALITY
BIG TYMERZ
REDEMPTION 
MEMORIES BIKE CLUB
OLD MEMORIES 
THEE UNTOUCHABLES
SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT..


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> OUR STYLE
> TOGETHER
> ROYAL IMAGE
> STYLE
> ...


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

OUR STYLE HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS UNIDOS C.C.


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

BIG LOUU said:


> OUR STYLE HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS UNIDOS C.C.


THANX FOR COMING OUT


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> TOGETHER had a blast,, thank u UNIDOS!!


THANX FOR THE SUPPORT TOGETHER


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

GRACIAS TO EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT OUT THERE CAR CLUBS N VENDORS INCLUDED


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

SPEACIAL SHOT OUT TO ALL UNIDOS MEMBERS ALONG WITH THE WIFIES TO ALL CAR CLUBS , SOLO RIDER , VENDORS AND TO MIKE CHOLO DJ ALL OF YOU MADE IT POSSABLE UNIDOS TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

gema68 said:


> SPEACIAL SHOT OUT TO ALL UNIDOS MEMBERS ALONG WITH THE WIFIES TO ALL CAR CLUBS , SOLO RIDER , VENDORS AND TO MIKE CHOLO DJ ALL OF YOU MADE IT POSSABLE UNIDOS TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

plumjuc said:


>


UNIDOS WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

gema68 said:


> SPEACIAL SHOT OUT TO ALL UNIDOS MEMBERS ALONG WITH THE WIFIES TO ALL CAR CLUBS , SOLO RIDER , VENDORS AND TO MIKE CHOLO DJ ALL OF YOU MADE IT POSSABLE UNIDOS TTT



Like I said, I just push the button to play the music....it's the gente that make me look good.



Big Qvo goes out to Huero from Bomb Club for winning the cssh prize in the dance contest.:yes: He got his freak on.


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/results?q=unidoscc &sm=12


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

Chubbroc94 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/results?q=unidoscc &sm=12


TTT! ANYBODY THAT ATTENDED THE SHOW N THAT TOOK PIX OR VIDEO POST THEM UP ,THANX


----------

